# Solved: Setting up a Wi-Fi network for a Kindle



## BkBebop

Hi

I have a Kindle version 4.1.1 and having lost the password I need to set up a new network. I have a Netgear Router type Super Hub (VMDG480) (Virginmedia?)

The Network info required by my Kindle is as follows :

Network Name: 
Connection Type DHCP Static
IP Address (I have tried 192.168.0.1 / 192.168.1.1 both failed)
Subnet Mask
Router
DNS
Security Type: none WEP WPA WPA2

Please could someone help.

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet

> Connection Type DHCP Static


What does "DHCP Static" mean? My first guess would be a specific DHCP address that the router reserves for the Kindle's MAC Address. Second guess would be a static IP.

Regardless of which it means, why don't you just use a dynamic address?

If you are trying to set a static IP and want our help you'll have to tell us what addresses are available, as we don't know for sure the router's IP nor its Dhcp server's address range nor any other static IP addresses on your LAN.


----------



## BkBebop

Here is what's printed on the side of the Router:

SSID virginmedia07094427

passphrase [ removed for safety reasons]

WPSPIN [removed for safety reasons]
web address http:// 192.168.0.1

username [removed for safety reasons]
password [removed for safety reasons]

found this via Google on DHCP static : http://superuser.com/questions/3830/what-does-static-dhcp-mean-static-dynamic-is-confusing


----------



## TerryNet

OK; so if you're using "DHCP Static", which is generally called "Dhcp reservation", on the router you just use dynamic (Dhcp) on the Kindle or other device.


----------



## BkBebop

I'm sorry but I don't understand where I go from here. All I can say is that there isn't a setting for Dhcp on the Kindle. Can I post a photo here of my Router with the settings shown?


----------



## TerryNet

Surely the default for a Kindle must be dynamic. On my original Kindle Fire the only two choices are "Use Static IP" ON or OFF. OFF, of course, is the default and means a "normal" dynamic.

Now I'm the one who doesn't know where to go from here. I don't understand what you are trying to do.

A screen shot would be better than a photo of router settings, but you may attach either. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows Vista or latter I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## BkBebop

I don't have a Kindle Fire : mine is version: Kindle 4.1.1. ( from the Bronze Age !) I've just noticed that your location is Ottawa. My wife and I are travelling there this Wednesday. Strange co-incidence. Small world. 
I'm trying to reset my Kindle wifi network capability as I can't remember the original password. This however may not be the extent of the problem but as I'm not proficient at understanding these technical issues all I can say with any degree of certainty is that it rejects all of my attempts at my last remembered password. My Router screenshot is attached


----------



## dvk01

the password you need is clearly stated in your screenshots 
it is listed as passphrase
that is what you use to connect to the network


----------



## BkBebop

Thanks Derek - you wont believe this but I'll say it anyway I did try that passphrase and it didnt work. This morning after reading your post I gave it another shot and it worked!!. I can only think that it was the erratic signal that was fooling me >

Many thanks ( kind of !)


----------



## BkBebop

Hi Derek - does that mean that the screenshot is now available for anyone to use to buy stuff using my details?


----------



## dvk01

They can only use that to log in to your wifi and use it, if they are within your wifi range
I am going to remove the screenshot & the details that you posted earlier, just in case anyone is local to you
they cannot use it to buy stuff etc,


----------



## BkBebop

dvk01 said:


> the password you need is clearly stated in your screenshots
> it is listed as passphrase
> that is what you use to connect to the network


 Thanks a lot Derek


----------

